# What with winter looming & more wet weather



## raywendy18 (Apr 26, 2011)

Any advice please.....my Pippa is obviously too fussy about weeing. We've more or less nailed house training but it all goes out the window if its raining!!?? My neighbours must think im a fruit cake - standing outside in my pjs, holding a brollie calling 'Pippa, quicklies', Pippa just stares at me then runs back indoors to wee on the kitchen floor ? not only is my street-cred damaged , i'm wet through *&* now have to clean the floor  
Will it get better with age? Should i put her on her lead & stay outside till she goes? or on raining days put a pad down???? 
Any opinions etc greatfully received


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi Wendy,i cant give any advice as Pixie is exactly the same! The other morning at 6.30 i was outside in rain..soaked,then had to clear up a huge morning wee and poo in my kitchen so will be interested to hear advice!


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

I remember standing outside in my pj's with a brolly too !
Keep persevering, and shut the door so Pippa can't run back in, lots of praise when she performs, I know sometimes it seems like you're getting nowhere but all of a sudden they nail it !
Mine both sorted by 14 -15 wks, still left pad down at night just in case which was used occasionally, I then removed it after a couple of wks as if to say you can't wee in here anymore.
Good luck, 1 step forward 2 steps back !


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes, I agree - don't let her back in -she will soon get the message. And there's always antibiotics for the pneumonia you caught My family used to laugh at me running outdoors ahead of the dog, in my pj's, brightly shouting 'come on, Teddy - peepees' - it worked very quickly though.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

It's quite a funny image of all us puppy owners standing on the lawn at odd times in PJs and dressing gown saying "do wee wees" or equivalent.

Bess is taking a while to "get" house training and at 13 weeks will just as happily go on the kitchen floor. I will just keep persevering ... hope she "gets" it soon!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mable was exactly the same if it was dry she was fine if it was wet she'd come in the door and wee on the towel that was there to dry their feet on . Cant blame her really dont think I'd want to put my lady bits in the wet, boys just go without getting soggy. Even now at 11 months she'll hang on if its wet and can go hours,if it is wet I find myself stood watching to see if she s been just so i know x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I have the same problem with Daisy. When I mentioned it casually in a conversation and joked about doggy wellies I was told by a behaviourist to NEVER call a dog to do something they don't like ( caps her telling me off!  ) well that was me told! So now if she won't go out I just pick her up and take her out rather than call her name. I also stopped using her name at bedtime and rather than calling her I started to say 'in your bed' so there was no negativity associated with recall. I agree with everyone's suggestions of not letting her in. We always relapse on rainy days but Daisy has improved massively.  Maybe you could have some special treats for rainy days and reward her for just going out the door? Good luck. X


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

That's so funny! My 4 1/2 yr old standard poodle will simply not go unless its not raining. I have to run him outside when the rain has stopped. He can go for hours! Hasn't rained since we got Chip, so we'll see!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Well Monty my 4 yr old cockapoo has now decided he doesn't want to go walkies in the rain- even though it means putting on his lovely lilac checked coat ( he is a little poser).

What he now does is just ignore us calling and then rolls onto his back with legs in the air so mummy can't get his coat on. So now we have to pick him up like a baby and put him down to put coat on. 

He also had many occasions where he doesn't want to go out at night- hubby will call out "walkies" loads of times and he just ignores him and buries himself deeper into sofa to snooze. All the while poor Milly is like "come on let's go".

Since buying them their new large dog sofa- he puts himself to bed around 9 and stretches full out so poor Milly can not get in properly. 

He is getting a right lazy sod 


Mind you he is on full alert when it comes to playing ball/games and crisps etc....


----------



## Emily's mommy (Aug 8, 2011)

Such perfect timing for reading your post! Emily will pee under duress in the rain but will not poop at all! We tried pads but she started to eat them and tonight we tried the fake grass on the covered porch. The spray to attract her to it, however, smells so bad that my entire house smelled like a zoo, especially after Emily rolled around in it, but of course did not poop or pee! Apparently she liked it! I cleaned the entire family room, her pen floor and gave her a bath to get rid of the smell! I guess we will just keep trying to get her to go in the rain!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi All

Our little Cara is the same we were doing fine and thought we had cracked it until the heavy rains started last week. My husband had the bright idea of taking her into the garage to save all of us looking like drowned rats .. there's only so long you can stand out there saying "wee wee Cara" in your nightie and waterproof coat. 

Unfortunately I think she believes the house is also the garage and would rather wee on the floor than face the weather outside!!! Back to the beginning then!!

Take Care

Kirsty


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm going the stress free route which may take a little longer admittedly. I take Basil out for his first looooong wee and he gets taken out as regularly as possible. However, I also have a training pad which is in a frame (sold in Pets at Home and stops them playing with and shredding the pad). Basil uses this quite accurately and I change the pad regularly. We're starting to move the pad closer to the back door now. I know he'll get there eventually so I'm just not going to stress about it! We laugh in the face of rain ...pah!

Karen xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I tried putting a pad by the back door recently when I went out and left Izzy out of her crate with Phoebe, I also left the crate door open (she is used to having one in her crate at night, but is now dry) so...... Izzy decided to wee by the front door instead! Yesterday, she did one 6 inches from the step at the OPEN back door! Patience, patience .....


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

oh this brings back some memories, we got wispa in all the bad snow so going out in snow, rain, wind, hail and god knows what else was all part of house training for us!! lol i think its rain coats and the biggest brolly you can find and lead on and no going back in until the deed is done! :rain:


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

*Wee times*

Hiya

We had a similar problem with Cara. By the time we came in out of the rain she was like a drowned rat so we had a bright idea of taking her in the garage. Bad idea.... She then thought everything inside was toilet zone so we were back to the beginning. Pleased to say after 2 weeks we are back to getting wet (goodness knows what the neighbours think) but on track with the toilet training.

Kxx


----------

